# chasing Charlie



## murphy4trees (Aug 13, 2004)

Is there anyone out there that can keep us appraised of the situation and where might be a good place to go....

I'd consider taking the stump grinder.....


----------



## Guy Meilleur (Aug 13, 2004)

Hey Murph I may see you there just like Izzy. You can work in the dirt, I'll be up in the air. You'll probably make more $ tho.
Keep my cel # handy, I'll be working with a tree co. in Clearwater and they may have extra stumps--or not.

My bags are packed. Hate to leave the work here but most of it will wait.


----------



## Derek (Aug 13, 2004)

*chess anyone?*

I can see this thread going crazy!!
So before it starts
Just remember, guys chasing storm damage as rocky says its nasty and dangerous work....Dont be thinking about the next buck,the tree down the road or how much stuff ya can buy after this..

Be thinking about the ones you love, and how dissapointed they will be if you dont get home in one peice.....More so be thinking like its a chess game and every peice is out to kill you! Be thinking 4 moves (8 if you can) in advance. "Every action has a reaction" Or --- The tree has had a really bad time and is going to get you any chance it gets,bit like our bullants over here,you wouldent get them all stired up then expect to go and work near 
them with out E X T R E A M C A U T I O N ...take care guys...Derek  

P.S have plenty of wedges on you.


----------



## murphy4trees (Aug 13, 2004)

What's Brett's Co.'s name?
Thanks,


----------



## Guy Meilleur (Aug 13, 2004)

Thanks Derek, safety first, yeah; first storm I chased was Andrew in '92. Exhilarating doing repair work where all others could see was removals. Most of those are doing well, I'm told. Don't need no stinking wedges, thanks; damaged branches cut back only to first good node.

There will be many necessary removals, yeah, but no need to add to that number by doing unnecessary ones. And the most dangerous cuts are made taking off solid wood that ought to stay in the first place.

Cowabunga! Skwerl why desert FL trees just when they need a good climber the most? You must live next to a canal.


----------



## Treeman14 (Aug 13, 2004)

Tree Works E.T.C., Inc.
813-973-1931

I'm based near I-75 and SR-54, Wesley Chapel, FL.

I'll try to keep you posted as this progresses or as long as the power stays on. I've got my safe room set up and stocked. Right now its just a little overcast, no wind or rain yet. The proverbial calm before the storm. Local authorities are predicting a major disaster for this area, using terms like catastrophic and widespread destruction. 



"God bless us, every one." -Tiny Tim


----------



## Treeman14 (Aug 13, 2004)

Guy, I haven't had a chance to read your article yet. Maybe while I'm hunkered down in the closet, Ill read it. Are you hooking up with Westenberger?


----------



## Derek (Aug 13, 2004)

How you going treeman still sitting it out??good luck man:angel: 

Hey guy, lets not be going up the wrong side of the tree rolleyes: 

I saw on t.v whats going on over there, and i was refering to the up rooted varieties - - the type burried in peoples roofs and laying on cars and power poles etc.. Please ; Dont get in my face about wedges and saftey on storm grounded trees..


Again our aussie thoughts are with you, God bless


----------



## Treeman14 (Aug 13, 2004)

Still no sign of it yet. I'm watching a pair of hummingbirds outside my office window. They usually feed at dusk. I guess they know its coming soon. The wind is just barely starting to pick up. They're predicting tropical storm force in the next hour. I'm spreading mulch int he back yard just to keep busy.


----------



## Guy Meilleur (Aug 13, 2004)

That's cool Derek, what's down is down, and having barely survived a slap from a tensioned trunk--ruptured spleen, 3 wks in ICU--yeah you can't be too careful there. But honestly from your post that wasn't clear.

Treeman, how'd you know? I met Loren in Pittsburgh and he seemed like the kind of  guy to go with. Nothing's firm yet but we'll all know soon.

The article I think is an easy read but that's only because Ive been looking at it for 20 months...


----------



## Treeman14 (Aug 13, 2004)

Loren and I are in different areas, no competition, but I see him at many of the workshops, seminars, etc. He could be the poster child for lumberjacks, red suspenders and all. And he can fry up some darn good catfish. Yum.


----------



## Guy Meilleur (Aug 13, 2004)

Yeah I know you're across the bay so you don't compete. The suspenders must be a trademark; he was easy to spot at the receptions... I've phoned and emailed him, but I know the day before a hurricane there's such a deluge all that may have been lost.

He told me he works for Belleair which is where my folks lived so the ability for clients to pay would not be an issue. He also said after seeing the talk at ISA that he totally agreed with my restoration strategy, so I really hope to connect with him. Plus I can stay with my mom or sister in clearwater. If you have a cel # you can pm me I would be much obliged.


----------



## Wilson_tree (Aug 13, 2004)

How is it looking down there? My mother-in-law and brother-in-law are in Dunedin. She is not very healthy and he is paralyzed and in a wheelchair. Right now we're just worried about them, but I was thinking of going down as soon as I can make it to help them out. I can't get a truck and chipper down there, just basic personal equipment and saws. After storms does the municipality usually pick up brush and logs from residences? My mother-in-law's place is right near the water and completely overhung by mature trees. I'm worried there won't even be anything left to clean up. Good luck to all those in the path. Take care.


----------



## wct4life (Aug 13, 2004)

*hey Murph...*

For what its worth, I'm half-way between Charleston and Savannah off of I-95. We aren't expected to get the whole force of Charlie but, we're under tropical a storm warning. 60 to 70 mph winds and alot of rain. If you don't feel like driving all the way to fla I'm sure there will be some work in my neck of the woods. Got a air mattress you can stay on for the price of one of those TreeU. shirts.


----------



## jkrueger (Aug 13, 2004)

*Re: hey Murph...*



> _Originally posted by wct4life _
> *For what its worth, I'm half-way between Charleston and Savannah off of I-95. We aren't expected to get the whole force of Charlie but, we're under tropical a storm warning. 60 to 70 mph winds and alot of rain. If you don't feel like driving all the way to fla I'm sure there will be some work in my neck of the woods. Got a air mattress you can stay on for the price of one of those TreeU. shirts. *



Daniel,

This would be smart. Locate your self in ready state at least 100mi out of the force. And then move in at the the pass by of the storm.

Guy,

Your going? Wow, it makes me interested based on your approach. Did a climb today with my new Scarpa climbing boots and new rope, I was on top of it. Maybe I'll go too.

As me and my other native Americans might say, "..., great day to die." Of course don't take this literal. Anybody need a master of fly by pants with prven results?

Best,
Jack


----------



## TheTreeSpyder (Aug 13, 2004)

Well, food stores, banks etc. closed at noon out of water, batteries, kerosene, generators, regular gas, beer long gone....

My buddy near the shore, says the sea birds have come to land; that is not a good sign; they are tuned to the right frequency to hear reports we don't i think.

As we sit here on Fri. 13th waiting to see how this one plays out; the once crowded roads are about as quiet and peacefull as on Christmas morn as all sits still in wait.

We always wait an hour or so to go out after it calms; nothing will teach respect and humility quite like the back side of the eye slamming into you suddenly from the blind side when ya thought it was all over.....


----------



## kowens (Aug 13, 2004)

i just got home,did a large oak removal we had sch. for next week
5000 .00 charged him 2000.00to bump him up 40 ton crane 5 hrs.
i will keep you posted
ken


----------



## Treeman14 (Aug 13, 2004)

Well, looks like it will pass south and east of me. Winds about 10mph and gusty. Little rain.


----------



## matthias (Aug 13, 2004)

For whatever it's worth, you guys down there have my moral support. I can't imagine what it must be like to worry about the safety of loved ones and property on one hand and then try to capitalize ($$$) off of it on the other.  

Work hard and safe boys! Show us Canucks how it's done.


----------



## wct4life (Aug 13, 2004)

*the current path*

Charleston SC is where the 2pm dot is. It's now a Cat. 4 with a good chance to become Cat 5 later this eve. Mandatory evac in the Georgetown area SC.


----------



## John Stewart (Aug 13, 2004)

Hey boy's I just got home!
How are you all holdin up?
Hope it all works out
Take care and be safe
Your all in mine and my boy's prayers!
Talk To Ya soon 
John


----------



## Guy Meilleur (Aug 13, 2004)

Just got home after wedging in 3 consults. Last one was a yard where Davey did a Whoopsie!--took down a tree and a half in the wrong yard . My client is not amused; I am sharpening the appraisal pencil.

A hard rain's a-fallin, and it looks like a harder rain's a gonna fall tomorrow. Same conditions as '96 when we got 10" rain b4 70 mph winds. Boy I hope it's not like that.

13 cold calls on the machine today, most from people who just discovered they have a tree leaning toward or over their house. Wish I had others to help with risk assessment. There will be many trees cut by jacklegs who prey on fear.

Van's packed, ready to go wherever. Hurricanes do twitch a lot. Thsi one may just go out to Bermuda. That would be good (not that I have anything against Bermuda).


----------



## TheTreeSpyder (Aug 13, 2004)

Well the spincters relax as the eye veers stealthily off kinda suddenly, and we just are getting the powerbands, but the eye takes it soon elsewhere.









i sent it to Brian's house! 
Kinda a "Can ya hear me now" thang!
Hold on tight Rocky; sh'aint totally playin!


----------



## Reed (Aug 13, 2004)

Looks like Hugo all over again for McClellanville.

Use great care, caution, get the dogs in safe and better head inland.


----------



## Treeman14 (Aug 13, 2004)

Rocky, you still home? Its right over your house now.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Aug 13, 2004)

Sweet? Ya'll doing anything I wouldn't be doing?


----------



## TheSurgeon (Aug 13, 2004)

*Charley*

No sweat, diminishing like I thought. Just bought an 088 two days ago, hopefully I'll get to use it. As for you out-of -towners, we'll call if we need ya! I"m expecting the "eye" in about 30 min. Deltona, FL.


----------



## Treeman14 (Aug 13, 2004)

Brian, what color is your house? I'll keep an eye out the window and let you know if it blows by.  



I don't think we're in Kansas anymore.


----------



## John Stewart (Aug 13, 2004)

*Re: It's Rocky here*



> _Originally posted by TreeCo _
> *Hey Brett,
> I'm at Dan's house here outside Atlanta. Dan offered pizza for dinner and I couldn't resist free food! I have friends who will check on my house in the morning. *



Glad to here it Rocky but I wouldn't worry to much, I just heard a report that it is in Orlando and the winds are slowin down!
They are only at 185KM per hour instead of the 235 they came ashore with!
YIKES!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Keep us posted on your house
Later 
John


----------



## TheSurgeon (Aug 13, 2004)

*????*

235 mph? Where do you get your info? Try 120 at the most...


----------



## TheSurgeon (Aug 13, 2004)

*ok*

ok ok. Before I get bashed, I see! KM to MPH


----------



## John Stewart (Aug 13, 2004)

*Re: ok*



> _Originally posted by TheSurgeon _
> *ok ok. Before I get bashed, I see! KM to MPH *



Ya it's cool I just didn't have the energy to convert for you southern lad's 
Later


----------



## Greg (Aug 13, 2004)

I'm in Jacksonville, and not much is going on here. They weather guys say we will get our share around midnight tonight, heavy wind 50mph+ around the beaches and a little inland. I'm about to head out to the shop for a little chain grinding action, gotta get the big boys ready to work. I haven't run my 066 all week, I bet she is lonely.

Me and the boys are getting together tomorrow morning to decide what to do. Stay here if things are jumping, or hop in the trucks and head to Orlando (2hrs away). I know that Orlando has a bunch of trees and a bunch of money. We got hit with a good sized tornado here yesterday, but it landed in the hood, so I didn't even bother, I like to work for people who will be able to write me a check when I'm done.

TreeSlayer, where are you buddy??? I'd expect you be on the road soon. I owe you one so call if you are headed this way and I'll give any help that I can (904-424-4310 --My cell). That goes for any of the AS boys.
Greg


----------



## MasterBlaster (Aug 13, 2004)

I've been wondering about TreeSlayer, myself.

Where you iz, bub?


----------



## blue (Aug 14, 2004)

what's the latest new's?


----------



## wct4life (Aug 14, 2004)

Well, it's 6 in the morn, and Charley doesn't look like it is gonna come my way. I'll probably just get some more rain. But those in Mrytle Beach/ Wilminton area look out, He's headed right for you.
Don't forget to baton down the hatches.

http://weather.noaa.gov/radar/loop/DS.p19r0/si.kclx.shtml


----------



## John Stewart (Aug 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MasterBlaster _
> *Daniel, I just read your email. Can you elaborate on TreeSlayer's injury? Is he gonna be okay??? *



Can't find what your talkin about?
Hope your jokin MB?
Did Treeslayer really get hurt?
Later
John


----------



## murphy4trees (Aug 14, 2004)

NO treeslayer did not get "injured"....


----------



## MasterBlaster (Aug 14, 2004)

Ahh, I misunderstood.


----------



## Guy Meilleur (Aug 14, 2004)

*Landfall #2*

Charley now hitting Charleston, hope those live oaks make it. They were just starting to get the Formosan termite there, so it'll be interesting to see if any hollow ones fail.

The place to be for tree preservation would be Leu Gardens in Orlando. Beautiful large trees. Some will have fallen, but the broken and leaning ones will present a restoration opportunity if there is anyone there to work that interface and prevent wholesale clearing of saveable trees. 

I'm still packed but sitting tight; Raleigh is due to get gusts up to ~60 mph. Man it's wet here already, and we're due for another 6-8".


----------



## OutOnaLimb (Aug 14, 2004)

All this talk is makin me antsy. I doupt my wife who is 6 months preggers will let me come out there and play with ya all. I think I will just stay here and link up with Stumper and Rocky and play in my own back yard. 

Kenn:Monkey:


----------



## Reed (Aug 14, 2004)

McClellanville. 

Almost like a magnet for the blow. I'm wondering where the money's going to come from?

Kind of like jobs in America. If they aren't where you live, move.


----------



## Guy Meilleur (Aug 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by oakwilt _
> * I'm wondering where the money's going to come from?
> *


If the admins and politicos do their job, FEMA will go anywhere. YOu're right tho about big cities being better connected, the reason for the sad urbanization of America.

We're getting the edge of the first outer band now, raining harder and trees starting to dance a little. With the eastward shift in the track, it looks like we won't get much damage if any, knock on xylem (not knock down xylem).


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Aug 14, 2004)

any news boys ?? is there much tree damage???....all the news reports overhere seem a bit sketchy..BE CAREFULL GUYS WHO ARE ON THE CASE!!!


----------



## Climbing mike (Aug 15, 2004)

Charlie hit the NC coast today about noon. Lots of trees down on the coast but not far inland. I was on the beach as the eye of the storm passed. 87 mile an hour wind gust was reported. The storm surge was about 5 feet. Here are some pictures of the ocean when the storm hit.


----------



## Climbing mike (Aug 15, 2004)

Here is a pic of after the storm surge. This is only 10 min after the first picture.


----------



## bushman (Aug 15, 2004)

The storm is gone north ,we had a lot rain in my area and the wind was not to bad. We had a couple of funnel cloulds and the stongest gust was 53mph .Would like to go to florida and help out,it looks like it did way more damage what andrew did in 92. hopefully earl will stay away.


----------



## TheTreeSpyder (Aug 15, 2004)

i just past Home Depot; had to slow down for a caravan; 3 police cruisers fully lit escorting 2 pickup trucks loaded to the hilt with generators!

Quite a sign of the times, eventually they allowed us to pass, and were not interested in getting anywere quick (plus i don't think the high stacks where tied down very well!!); just getting there undisturbed it seems!


----------



## murphy4trees (Aug 17, 2004)

Should I think about heading down to Florida with the stump grinder??

I'd have to send a friend to sell and grind unless there was serious money as I've got some back log of customers wanting regular treework right here...


----------



## NeTree (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RockyJSquirrel _
> * I almost feel guilty leaving town on them but not too guilty.  *



Storm work sucks. Sure it can be good for a few bills, but who wants to work in that crappy weather dealing with all the BS that goes with it?


----------



## murphy4trees (Aug 17, 2004)

I didn't get down to VA for three weeks after Isabel hit... worked for 8 weeks straight... Didn'tt see one tree on a house by the time I got there... just grinding stumps though... i think I did trees for 1 out of 150ish customers.... There is a little lag time in grinding stumps post-stormage


----------



## TheTreeSpyder (Aug 17, 2004)

i don't see an exhorbinant amount of stumps around, at least not yet!

Also, grinding is rather competitive around here normally. i'm supposed to go more towards the edge of the county today; will keep that in mind Daniel.


----------



## murphy4trees (Aug 17, 2004)

I heard Orlando got hit pretty hard....
Got a friend who has a friend down there that wants to start a stump grinding gig.... I may fly down to see and train him in sales, while Bill starts driving the machine down...


----------



## buckwheat (Aug 17, 2004)

Mennonite Disaster Relief out of Lancaster County was just on the news. They are putting together a crew specifically for tree cleanup and stump grinding.


----------



## TheTreeSpyder (Aug 17, 2004)

i must have put in a dozen of these 1 man temporary supports, a few on small trees we've righted etc. Hold things till we got there, or while worked. One job we didn't want but braced anyway, buddy went back and got line okay etc. The carabiner is $5, so if you can get any rescue pulleys out, line is only worry. Holding any real tension for a few days is an immediate downgrade to below premium rigging line level i think.

i have tried the 2/1 style of the support, with bowline eye where carabiner is, a DBY with tail extended to blake's friction hitch instead of seprately. Ended up having to cut some lines,a s hitches can sieze placed and held with such tension.


----------



## TheTreeSpyder (Aug 17, 2004)

A quick support of a different kind.


----------



## murphy4trees (Aug 18, 2004)

Alright I hear the storm chasers have moved in... a good sign tat there will be some stumps to grind in their wake....

I have a friend of a friend in Sarasot and another friend who has a friend that just bought a house in Port Charolette, that we could probably rent... 

Spidy says his area between Tampa and Orlando isn't that bad, which means the storm didn't cut a very wide path.... I Am thinkning about flying in for a day or two this weekend to survey the situation and start selling... Any ideas about local papers for ads etc... would be most appreciated...
Thanks,
Daniel
h 610-356-2116
c 610-745-5762 
toll free 800-978-8677


----------



## Treeman14 (Aug 18, 2004)

I'd wait another week at least before coming in with a stump grinder. The hardest hit areas between Punta Gorda and Orlando are still in an emergency phase. No power, no essential goods and services. Cleanup consists of simply removing trees from homes and piling the debris in any available open space. If you do come down, be prepared to be totally self-contained, meaning you must have your own supply of food, water, fuel, clothing, etc. These things are simply not readily available. Power will be out in some areas for another week or so. Traffic is horrendous, due to lights being out and debris in the roads. Its a war zone, be prepared.


----------



## NeTree (Aug 21, 2004)

People who chase storms uninvited suck a$$.

Just got off the phone with a customer of mine who just got back from his week in Orlando.

Law enforcement has had to go around checking out the tree co's for legitimacy 'cuz of so many reports of gouging.


----------



## crosscut tree (Aug 21, 2004)

yep chunkin in jail right and left here scammin price gouging i didnt know till i read the paper today it is a felony when it is a state of emergency to do that. sure glad cause some of this stuff is ridiculous 12 guys from texas sitting in jail right now for charging a little old lady 5 grand per tree


----------



## murphy4trees (Aug 22, 2004)

I had to deal with the post-gouging syndrome in Va. after Isabel.... VA doesn't have anti-gouging laws to my knowledge...

Anyhow I show up 3 weeks after Isabel and a lot of people were real timid about contracting the stumps cause they had all been hit up so hard by price gougers right after the storm... Treeslayer told me guys who had never runa saw before were making 2-3K/day just clearing driveways....


----------



## Stumper (Aug 22, 2004)

How's the 200T working out?


----------



## Stumper (Aug 22, 2004)

Hey, now that you've been out West you can pack one on each hip.


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Aug 24, 2004)

what would a sensible day -rate be for a four man crew with all the equipment ie chip truck chipper saws etc ..under theses circumstances??


----------



## Greg (Aug 30, 2004)

Just got back from my storm chasing adventure. Spent 4 days in Orlando working in the winter haven area. Then spent the rest of the time in a very small town Lake Wales. I slept in a couple of the worst hotels in my LIFE! No Elec. no Nuttin!! at this one place we stayed for 2 nights we were in one of the 7 rooms with a door on them (that is not due to the storm, these were just scum bag hotels). All the locals got out of their houses becasue of no AC and headed to the hotels so there were no decent places left, and the only one we found said no way are you park that Loader truck, and truck with the Bobcat in my lot due to the shortage of space. 
Over all we did pretty well for 2 weeks, but those FL hurricane deductables were killing everyone. I don't "gouge", but while I am a traveling tree man I demand a premium for my services. There was a shizit load of work, but due to $2000 -- $4000 insurance deductables price does matter and unless they had roof damage they were shopping and being a-holes about it. Did have one where I bid the removal of the tree from the roof of a builing at $7500, and the guy said he'd pay me $8500 to do it tomorrow. DEAL!

Anyone who had a good time in VA last year --do not expect the same reception in FL, even though the damage is jsut as bad or even much worse in some cases. Another problem about tree work in O-town was the small yards, so people assumed that hauling this huge pile of tree 15ft to the curb was no problem and they did it with the help of the neighbors. Also in Orlando the city was taking care of "city trees" that fell down even on houses. The city guy we ran into while he was surveying curb damage said taht they will take care of any tree on the street side of the side walk no matter where it landed. 

We got out of town and into a little honey hole near lake wales where they have big yards. Those people appreciated the power of a bobcat, and were much nicer than Orlando. Had a woman bake us cookies, give us ice and drinks. I ran into several tree guys from TX that were there also. 

Now I am burried in local work, caught some kind of cold from that sh!thole hotel, and we have more storms on the radar. Time to get off the net and get to work. I've somehow got to finish 2 weeks worth of work this week so I can get to the next storm when it hits.
Greg


----------

